# My graveyard so far



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Still have a few headstones to put out and add the chains and lighting.
last week I did the real stones , today I added some of the homemade ones and the ones people brought to last yrs tombstone party.

here it is so far


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow! Your yard is huge, and your graveyard is too! Looks good, and _very_ realistic... can you get a few closeups of the tombstones?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

here you go


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

and a couple more


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

wow. That really does look like an actual cemetery plot.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with Rev! Nice use of such a huge yard! And I like the skellies on the swing in the background, too!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I want one of those swings!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love your yard Lilly...the graveyard rocks, and so does the swing...nice job...looks like fun


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks great. I do think it needs one fresh grave. Mound up a couple inches of raw dirt the size of a coffin-shaped hole. It you don't want to risk damaging the grass, you can use a bag of mulch to do the same thing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks R,NO,E,b and Doc
Night Owl..I made that swing last yr..an idea from a small resin sculpture 

Doc... it actually has 2 real fresh graves (not fresh fresh but one from april and one in may)
In the first pic the stone with the J is my dog Jazz R.I.P.,leaves are covering the dirt but you can still see it. I can brush some of the leaves offf it. 
The other is angled back to the left, a smaller one in front of the canoe. That is my cat Toonces R.I.P. .
I have to say my favorite headstones are just the plain ole' rocks
I still have a few more "headstones" to put out. Have to fill in some areas.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those skellies look like they're waiting for a chance to run around the tombstones.

The "plain ole' rocks" make for a good effect - you see markers like that all the time in real graveyards. Those big trees also give a look of age to the entire setup.

You might try playing around a bit with the layout of the tombstones. Seems like most cemeteries are very orderly when it comes to placement of the graves.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

What a great yard you have! I love the look of your cemetery, and the skellies look like they're ready to have a good time.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! I'd kill to have a yard that big! Be sure to post some night pics.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Lilly, your graveyard looks great!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice GY Lily - wow you've got some room to roam! good for you!
Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

It looks great. Love the placement of the small rocks, like remnants of fallen stones.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Lilly i love what you have done. I think the tree branch swing with the skeletons is AWESOME!!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 27, 2008)

Believe it or not, it is the fallen leaves that make it look legit amongst your great props. I never rake the leaves before halloween....gives it that Blair Witch creepyness.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Everything looks great, Lilly!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good lilly-dam i love your yard --mmmm river looks like its low


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Love the graveyard Lilly, especially the two skeletons hanging out on the swing.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It's a HUGE yard. Love the skeletons on the swings


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It looks great!!!! I still love your skellies on the swing!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I wonder how many people drove by without blinking thinking it was a real graveyard. Nice Lilly.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Oooh I remember your yard from last yeas pictures. I LOVE your yard. Nice work Lilly.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you very much for all your comments.
Some updated graveyard pics...
I wish my camera would work better 
I have 2 blue 2 green and 1 red light on the graveyard and 3 mini torches and 6 mini star tealights also in the graveyard
























con't


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

con't

































this last pic a friend brought this cross this yr, because his got broke even before the party last yr, So he wanted to make sure he has one. He said he will come and do something to it .


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

The pics don't really do it justice..It looks so much better in person.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

So were your Crreeeps lit up inside like from the contest last year or were they all dark?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Rev..no they weren't lit up inside they were surrounding a cauldron and in the that was a color changing lite. ( I should have done both>> next yr.)
(that crreeeps pic is not an update pic sorry)
I will get a pic of that tomorrow nite..I don't see any good ones that I can show you right now.

thanks ghoulbug!


----------

